# Samick Polaris



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just shot one of my brothers new bows......Samick Polaris, 38 lbs., 44 lbs @ his draw length. The bow is 66 inches long.

He has a b-50 endless loop on it, I am really impressed with the way that bow shoots and with Samick as a company. My dad bought him and his wife both Red Stags a few months back and they seem to be as good as quality as a lot of higher priced bows I've had or shot. After years of bow-hopping and a lot of money wasted I've realized you dont have to pay 600.00 bucks to get a good bow.....I saw that also when I got my Quin Stallion. 

120.00 bucks, the Polaris is really impressive.


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

Thats good to know. Thanks for sharing, I have been thinking about a polaris now I just might give it a try. You have to wonder sometimes about all these high priced customs. Why are there soo many for sale in trad forums if they are soo great.


----------



## Hooked_CJ (Apr 29, 2010)

alot of the high dollar trad customs are high dollar more for the craftsmanship than higher performance, though not always true. There are some really cutting edge bowyers that do make bows that perform a little better. 

That being said, there are bowyers like Dave Beeler, Pennsyltuckey Pete Heilakka, and it sounds like a couple you named who make very high performing bows, have excellent craftsmanship, and keep there prices down.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

QuietWyatt, the highest poundage the Polaris comes in is 40 lbs. That's good if you got a long draw though.
The Sage is 62 inches and it comes in higher poundages.

Hooked, you're right......there's still some custom bowyers that have decent prices, the ones you mentioned and also Dry Rige Archery, Bama Bows, Don Dow are some others. I've gone full circle I geuss with the bow-hopping, I shot the same bow for years ....then started going from bow to bow in 89 , been a hard lesson learned. In a way I'm in the best position now.......I cant afford the bow buying I use to do. Also, I realize it's 95% the shooter, and it's been a long time since my first recurve my dad bought me from the PX.......an Indian Archery Seneca.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

End of the day it's the person behind the string, put a world class Archer behind one of those Samick off the pegg Bows and he show what a Bow can do.

Custom Bows are what makes Trad so special to many, you have something crafted, beautiful and made for you which makes the Archer feel special, shooting is another story


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

QuietWyatt said:


> Thats good to know. Thanks for sharing, I have been thinking about a polaris now I just might give it a try. You have to wonder sometimes about all these high priced customs. Why are there soo many for sale in trad forums if they are soo great.


Hard times ? or just wanting a new bow !


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

A while back there was a post about having the same bow set at two different prices and how the more expensive one would be perceived as 'better'.

But as people have said, at the end of the day, it's the person behind the bow that's the variable.

I've got a Samick Privilege and was very impressed by the bow for the cost (roughly $150). For the money it's one of the best shooters you'll find.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Fella's! I have a Samick Polaris, I think it's a great bow! 62" x 40# shoots the big beefy cedar arrows I have really well! I love big arrows! and this Polaris does me a good job at getting them where I like. Thanks! scout4<><


----------



## QuietWyatt (May 20, 2010)

Curve1 said:


> QuietWyatt, the highest poundage the Polaris comes in is 40 lbs. That's good if you got a long draw though.
> The Sage is 62 inches and it comes in higher poundages.
> 
> Hooked, you're right......there's still some custom bowyers that have decent prices, the ones you mentioned and also Dry Rige Archery, Bama Bows, Don Dow are some others. I've gone full circle I geuss with the bow-hopping, I shot the same bow for years ....then started going from bow to bow in 89 , been a hard lesson learned. In a way I'm in the best position now.......I cant afford the bow buying I use to do. Also, I realize it's 95% the shooter, and it's been a long time since my first recurve my dad bought me from the PX.......an Indian Archery Seneca.


Gonna retire my bowfishing setup, The polaris was a contender. I draw 30" and like a 62" amo, my current bowrod is a Kmag.


----------

